# Penn International 2.5 Fly Reel



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

For Sale: It's the Direct Drive Version 2.5 of the Penn International in Black, which has been used but only as a backup reel. Really nice 7/8wt, with wonderful to listen to outgoing clicker alarm. 

*$200.00 takes it. *


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Still have it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you find yourself lost in OB in the next week or so, I wouldn't mind seeing it.

Did you get my PM the other day?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chris. 

The reel is in our house in Panama City Beach. I will go by there next week and pick it up and bring it home. 

I will also check my PM's. I don't remember one, but I may have overlooked it..................


----------

